
Mental Models: How to Train Your Brain to Think in New Ways - imartin2k
http://jamesclear.com/feynman-mental-models
======
Boothroid
I would love to see a trend where posters post anonymously. I don't want to
see a trend towards cosy, TED style content where the person is just as/more
important than the message.

